# Aeropress Apps + webapp



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Courtesy of Mr Hoffman I pass on the following link to a video of his which in the description below contains links to the above mentioned apps. I don't have an A.P. so haven't looked at them just thought those aeropressers on here may be interested. Enjoy


----------



## coffeefanatic232 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Pj8040 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the post


----------

